# Camp Dutch Oven Stands



## parrothead127

Do any of you have pictures of a camp dutch oven stand you have made. I know Lodge makes one, but $160.00 is a bit out of the question since the economy stinks.
I have thought of cutting a 55 gallon drum down to make one, but haven't tried it yet.
Scott


----------



## Bitteroot

parrothead127 said:


> Do any of you have pictures of a camp dutch oven stand you have made. I know Lodge makes one, but $160.00 is a bit out of the question since the economy stinks.
> I have thought of cutting a 55 gallon drum down to make one, but haven't tried it yet.
> Scott



I ain't gonna pay it!  I've been collecting a few odds and ends of various metals and will be assembeling my own version soon.  I have steel plate, angle iron, and a set of legs off of an old folding table.  Anyone with modest welding skills should be able to pull it off.  I even have a piece of kynar that I am going to cut down for a wind screen.. it may not look like the Lodge version... but I could really care less.  I'll have about 15 bucks in it when I'm finised!  Before i got the materials... I considered using ab old western flyer wagon...I might still... since you can roll it and your ovens where you want them to go.. and after the paint burns off, paint the inside with charcoal grill paint.


----------



## Wiskey_33

Gerg knows the way.


----------



## bigox911

Bitteroot said:


> I ain't gonna pay it!  I've been collecting a few odds and ends of various metals and will be assembeling my own version soon.  I have steel plate, angle iron, and a set of legs off of an old folding table.  Anyone with modest welding skills should be able to pull it off.  I even have a piece of kynar that I am going to cut down for a wind screen.. it may not look like the Lodge version... but I could really care less.  I'll have about 15 bucks in it when I'm finised!  Before i got the materials... I considered using ab old western flyer wagon...I might still... since you can roll it and your ovens where you want them to go.. and after the paint burns off, paint the inside with charcoal grill paint.



Sounds good McGuyver


----------



## #13

I cook a lot with my Lodge dutch ovens, I have one or two of every size and I refuse to pay that for a stand also. I use the metal drums cut to size. I have some 20, 30 and 55 gallon ones cut and they work great. I also use the middle sections of the drums I cut as a wind break. I could have one made up but I like to keep it simple. The drums work really well.


----------



## #13

I forgot to add, Ill sometimes use a drum I cut at the first ring and put a chicken or hambugers under it while I cook with the dutch oven on top of it, cant do that with a bought stand.


----------



## Bitteroot

Bigpappapump said:


> I forgot to add, Ill sometimes use a drum I cut at the first ring and put a chicken or hambugers under it while I cook with the dutch oven on top of it, cant do that with a bought stand.



Interesting... you got any pics of that?


----------



## #13

Ill make some and post them for yall. Works well. I got the idea when I noticed the grass was always burned under the drum when I was done cooking. I figured why waste that heat? LOL Ill snap a few pics and post them.


----------



## #13

*Cut drums for dutch oven stand*

Here are some of my ovens I staged today to show you part of my set-up. You can use them in any number of combinations. Cooking underneath the drum while your cooking on top works well. Like the D/Os youll learn the right touch to get the temp right.  Adding more coals to the outside edge wont affect the D/O cooking much if any. Also notice the small bucket, I keep my "stuff" in it and can also turn the lid over and put an oven on it. A larger one would get it even higher off the ground if you like. You can spend just about anything you want on this stuff but Id rather be inovative and use what I have. This set-up has worked well for me for a long time, I hope you guys like it.


----------



## parrothead127

I finally put the idea I had together, this is how it turned out. I have $1.13 invested in it. I like the fact I don't have to bend over to work in the oven. 
Also a little mountain man breakfast in the 8" oven for breakfast this morning


----------



## #13

Looks great parrot, and apparently works great to! I may make one like that. Thanks..


----------

